# Tours Sans Fins petition...



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

...to bring back the Tour Sans Fins:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_Sans_Fins

Personally, I think it is one of the best designs ever made. Unfortunately, I'm not the most tech-savvy person on the planet, and as shameful as it is to admit, petitiononline kind of confuses me, so I'd need one of you to help out on that matter.

Also, sorry if this thread has been done before, the search function never works for me.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Whoops, I just noticed that this is the wrong subforum. Could a mod please move this thread? Sorry.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

love the illusion it would create... wrong sub-forum though.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome building !


----------

